# New Outback Owner From Northern Calif.



## Armand_C

Greetings! I action have been a member of RV.Net for about a year before I read a post and discovered this place. We bought our First RV (a 2004 Wildwood TT) in Feb of 2004. Our first trip out we took it to Mexico for a 3 week trip and really learned a lot. after that trip, we took it camping nearby many times and had a blast! We then realized we needed more room for us and our 4 kids. While at the dealer getting some repairs done back in early Oct, I decided to look at some others. I went home and told my wife who went with me 2 days later. We both looked and decided on the Outback 29fbhs. What sold us was the superslide that gave us a tremendous amount of room because the sofa and dinnette were next to each other, vs accross from each other. Now I don't have to step over kids to go to the bathroom. l Really liked the large bedroom and separate tolet room. Not to thrilled about the bunks though, the bottom one is way too high for the 4 yr old. Over all, we love it and can't wait till spring gets here to use it!

BTW, I have'nt seen anyone other Outback owners here in Calif., am I the only one? Kind of makes it hard to meet all of you if I have to travel accross 6 states to meet you all at a get together!


----------



## rdowns

You know that bothers me about the bunks also. I plan to put one on the floor on a pallet and the other on the "middle" bunk for now. Of course that will only be if I can _ever_ get them out of my bed








I enjoy your posts on rvnet, what took you so long to get here? 
Not from Northern California but we love it there!
Welcome


----------



## Thor

Welcome to Outbackers action and Congrats on the new Trailer









Thor


----------



## mswalt

Armand_C,

Welcome to Outbackers!

Mark


----------



## Twins Make 4

Welcome Armand_C,

You're not alone amigo. There are quite a few of us here in CA. I'm in Clovis (centra valley) and there are occasional reports from all over the state. Welcome and trust me, you've got a few friends in the Golden state.

Twins Make 4


----------



## NDJollyMon

Hello and welcome to OUTBACKERS.

Tell me, are "the Northern girls REALLY warm?" (sorry, Beach Boys humor)

Hope you enjoy your new rig. Sounds like you are!


----------



## California Jim

CALIFORNIA in the house! sunny

Welcome a-board Armand.


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Welcome Armand! action

I am sure that you will find plenty of good folks in your area. When I first got on the board I only saw one other VA, signature however they popped up quickly after I stayed on for a while.

Congrats on the new Outback! I'm sure you will enjoy it!

Jason


----------



## CWOBOATS

Welcome to Outbackers.

We had a small TT and traded it for the same type of 5er.

We have twin 5 year old Grand Kids. I put one on the floor on a pallet and the other on the "middle" bunk for now. We use the topbunk for storage.


----------



## Jose Fernandez

Armand C,

Another Northern California (Hollister) more like Central CA here... Where in Northern CA do you hail from?

Jose


----------



## Armand_C

Jose, I am in Lassen County, about 5 minutes from Lake Almanor. The town I live in is Westwood. We are supposed to have a 4 season resort being build up here, Dyer Mt. A small town that I hope stays small.


----------



## hyewalt34

Welcome Armand C!

I hail from Fowler, pop. 4000, near Fresno. action

Walter


----------



## And4togo

Welcome Armand, San Jose here. Love your part of California.
Rob.


----------



## jlstew

I am from CA as well, about 1 hour south of Twins Make 4 and 45 minutes south of hywalt34 in Exeter CA, yes the central valley.


----------



## drobe5150

hi armand action welcome to outbackers, we live in san lorenzo ca (bay area) just took delivery of our 28bhs 2 weeks ago.







before that we had a jayco pop up for almost 10 years. you live in a beautiful part part of our state, i was up there camping about 10 years ago, we were at a campground called butte resevoir, it was only a few minutes from almanor. what a beautiful lake, i wish it was not so far from us,


----------



## jlbabb28

Hey its great to see the central valley in the house I am from Hanford California pop 49,000. 2 hrs to the beach (pismo) to hours to the mountains plus year round camping! You know how many people on this site (eastern states) only get a season of camping when we get all year! Drop me a line we can meet in Pismo my family favorite location.

Jeff


----------



## SurferZ

Welcome aboard Armand!
Ventura County side here. I have only been a member a short time but have found many, all fine examples of "California's Gold" (yea that guy - Ha)
Happy camping!

Hey jibabb28, Where in Pismo (on the beach) is the best campground?


----------



## jlbabb28

Well that depends, if you want to dry camp and get the real feel of Pismo camp on the dunes. One of the few places in California you can camp right on the beach with the water out your window. Warning though we camp on the beach a lot noise from the dirt bikes (sometimes mine) at all hours of the night. If you choose a three day weekend book far in advance. Also you better be 4X4 to get on the beach and go with friends who can tow you out when your stuck cause it will happen.

If you choosing to be more relaxed in a prak Pismo Coast Village is the best. Nice place great people. Central coast rocks away from it all but still close to everything. Hope this helps.

Jeff


----------



## SurferZ

Thanks a ton!
Yea, I have looked at those 2, just hoping you were gonna toss out a less known one.
BTW, congrats and welcome, just saw your a new member. Not too old myself, just found this site a couple weeks ago.


----------



## HandyAndy

Cali greetings Armand. action Another Ventura County Outbacker down here.

We really should organize a Cali Rally for this fall so we can put faces to names.

SurferZ, the DW and I really enjoy the Oceano side of Pismo Beach State Beach, it has H20 and 30 amp service, with pull thrus. Pond, trails and 5 min walk to beach. $27 per nite.
Pismo Coast is nice but your right on top of your neighbor and is $40+ per nite.

andy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome to the forum...

and...

CONGRATS on the new Outback


----------



## HootBob

Welcome Armand to the group
And enjoy the outback









Don action


----------



## W4DRR

Welcome aboard! action 
Also looks like several other NorCal Outbackers have chimed in, so you are not alone.









Bob


----------



## W4DRR

Jose Fernandez said:


> Armand C,
> 
> Another Northern California (Hollister) more like Central CA here... Where in Northern CA do you hail from?
> 
> Jose
> [snapback]25489[/snapback]​


Jose, not the hi-jack the thread but...
Looks like the now famous Hollister Rally is dead for this year. What is going to happen on the 4th of July weekend when 50,000 bikers show up expecting a rally?







Sounds like a good time to hitch up the Outback and get the heck out of Dodge!









Bob


----------



## mswalt

You guys realize that Armand C's post began February _*05*_, didn't you?









That being said, I would like to welcome those other guys who added to Outbackers' numbers, too.

Mark


----------



## W4DRR

mswalt said:


> You guys realize that Armand C's post began February _*05*_, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I would like to welcome those other guys who added to Outbackers' numbers, too.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]85757[/snapback]​


----------



## MGWorley

Another Californian ...

Congrats on your new OB and welcome to this site.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome to Outbackers.com!! Glad you found us.

Part of rules for being a memeber here is you have to never again go back to RV.Net.







(kidding)

Hope you find our site helpful....


----------



## Armand_C

I just wanna thank u all for welcoming me. Its nice to know i'm not the only one who owns an Outback!! Hopefully some day we can meet at a cmpspot and takl about our Outbacks. Thank u so much.


----------



## Fred n Ethel

Welcome to the greatest site in the world.

action

Ralph


----------



## emaggio

Armand_C said:


> Greetings! I action have been a member of RV.Net for about a year before I read a post and discovered this place. We bought our First RV (a 2004 Wildwood TT) in Feb of 2004. Our first trip out we took it to Mexico for a 3 week trip and really learned a lot. after that trip, we took it camping nearby many times and had a blast! We then realized we needed more room for us and our 4 kids. While at the dealer getting some repairs done back in early Oct, I decided to look at some others. I went home and told my wife who went with me 2 days later. We both looked and decided on the Outback 29fbhs. What sold us was the superslide that gave us a tremendous amount of room because the sofa and dinnette were next to each other, vs accross from each other. Now I don't have to step over kids to go to the bathroom. l Really liked the large bedroom and separate tolet room. Not to thrilled about the bunks though, the bottom one is way too high for the 4 yr old. Over all, we love it and can't wait till spring gets here to use it!
> 
> BTW, I have'nt seen anyone other Outback owners here in Calif., am I the only one? Kind of makes it hard to meet all of you if I have to travel accross 6 states to meet you all at a get together!
> [snapback]25354[/snapback]​


----------



## OVTT

Im a Nor Cal Outbacker!


----------



## mswalt

Just a reminder......This thread is over a year old!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug

mswalt said:


> Just a reminder......This thread is over a year old!


That has never stopped us before!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

PDX_Doug said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder......This thread is over a year old!
> 
> 
> 
> That has never stopped us before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]112689[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

A post is a post counted


----------



## PDX_Doug

tdvffjohn said:


> A post is a post counted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]112692[/snapback]​


It certainly is, John!


----------



## Scrib

Let me take this opportunity to pad my count...









Welcome aboard! I picked-up my Outback in Morgan Hill about a year after you


----------

